# How Well Groomed Are You?  Men vs. Women



## Lon

Most all the residents where I am living are over age 60 and I notice a huge difference in grooming between men and women. Women no matter what their age or physical condition, have their hair done regularly,manicures, pedicures, jewelery etc. Men on the other hand seem to not even notice the four inch hairs protruding from their nose and ears, furthermore, they could care less. I Maybe that's why I have always preferred the company of women.


----------



## Warrigal

I get regular haircuts and shampoo every other day. 
Never been one for manicures and pedicures although I attend the podiatrist every couple of months. 
Jewellery? Minimal, and make up ditto. 

I smile a lot. Does that count?


----------



## James

....and there's another question.  Why is it that nose and ear hair begin growing and thickening when you get into your 50's?  Damn near need a weed whacker to keep those things under control.


----------



## hollydolly

Why do some men allow hair to grow like that..?..it's repulsive, and they must know it too..


----------



## James

hollydolly said:


> Why do some men allow hair to grow like that..?..it's repulsive, and they must know it too..



Yeah, a little manscaping goes a long way.  Same with the bushy eyebrows that you could braid.


----------



## Lon

Warrigal said:


> I get regular haircuts and shampoo every other day.
> Never been one for manicures and pedicures although I attend the podiatrist every couple of months.
> Jewellery? Minimal, and make up ditto.
> 
> I smile a lot. Does that count?



Smiles tell it all Warri.


----------



## hollydolly

James said:


> Yeah, a little manscaping goes a long way.  Same with the bushy eyebrows that you could braid.



Absolutely... I'm no oil painting myself, but honestly why some men just let themselves go like that when they get older, just beggars belief..you'd think as they get older and perhaps less handsome than they were in their younger day  they'd want to make themselves look as presentable as possible.. ...and come to think of it..when men let the hair grow in bushels in their ears, surely that must affect their hearing?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm not into makeup,jewelry, and I wack off my hair myself,but I do take care of my personal hygiene and make sure my clothes are clean. My hubby is 7 years older than me and in the last few months I noticed twice that he hadn't shaved. When I confronted him he said he forgot. I told him he better start writing reminder notes if he wants to sit at the dinner table with me.


----------



## rkunsaw

I  guess I fit in the "slob" category. I haven't shaved in 40 years but I usually keep my beard fairly short. I shower almost every week, whether I need to or not. I never wear anything that resembles a suit and never, never wear a tie. I think I have one of those clip on ties in a drawer somewhere. 
I keep my best T-shirts in a drawer in the bedroom. I keep worn out T-shirts in a drawer in the garage to use as rags. When I do laundry it's a hard decision as to which drawer they should go in.


----------



## hollydolly

Rkunsaw....LOL>...but your  hair hasn't grown out from your eyes, ears and unmentionables I hope...


----------



## hollydolly

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm not into makeup,jewelry, and I wack off my hair myself,but I do take care of my personal hygiene and make sure my clothes are clean. My hubby is 7 years older than me and in the last few months I noticed twice that he hadn't shaved. When I confronted him he said he forgot. I told him he better start writing reminder notes if he wants to sit at the dinner table with me.




LOL..good for you Ruth..I'm not someone whose hard on my husband if he doesn't shave for a day on his days' off work or if he wants to not shave for a couple of days when we're on holidays for a couple of weeks... but I think if you don't pull them up on it, it's the start of the slippery slope. Most often the men who've let themselves go, and don't care about jungle style eyebrows, and out of control chest hair are no longer married..or have a partner , so they give up caring


----------



## IKE

Hmmm, I just always kinda figured that lotsa hair anywhere on a man was a big turn on for gals.

Here's a resent picture of me......are you ladies saying that you don't find me *HOT*, *SEXY and EXTREMELY DESIREABLE* ?


----------



## Camper6

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely... I'm no oil painting myself, but honestly why some men just let themselves go like that when they get older, just beggars belief..you'd think as they get older and perhaps less handsome than they were in their younger day  they'd want to make themselves look as presentable as possible.. ...and come to think of it..when men let the hair grow in bushels in their ears, surely that must affect their hearing?



In defense of us old guys.  When it comes to hair in the ears.  Unless you have someone to do it for you it's almost impossible to do it yourself in a mirror and get a good job.  Usually men have their ears trimmed when they get a haircut which is about a month apart.  Most men have to shave every day. Women don't.

And if you are bald, which you can't help due to genes, it may be longer between haircuts.  So ladies, put a small pair of scissors in your purse and be a kind volunteer.

My friend has that problem with the ears.  I don't have that problem.  I'm lucky. He's married.  I can always tell when they aren't getting along.  He has moose horns for eyebrows and shaggy mane ears.


----------



## hollydolly

Arggggghhh IKE....yuuuukkkkkk!!!....


Camper....gerrroutta here ...what an excuse...there are plenty little eyebrow, nose and ear trimmers on the market...do it yourself... 


https://www.dhgate.com/product/3-in-1-multi-electric-shaving-nose-ear-eyebrow/397208560.html

LOL..at your friend and his missus ...but UGH!!!


----------



## applecruncher

Hair - rarely go to shops anymore except for occasional trims, but I shampoo & condition regularly. I'm always nicely coiffed.

Makeup - definitely.  Always, even when taking out the trash. Special attention to lips, which are usually RED.  I've taken care of my skin and teeth all my life and it's paid off.

Jewelry - rare. Not a jewelry person. Sometimes a pair of earrings.

Mani pedi - not professional but I take care of them.

Hygiene is a must for me. Can't stand to be in same room with someone who has BO.  Eeeewww!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Know where the shower is and use it. Know where the hair shampoo is and use it. Know where the deodorant and use it. Trim toe nails and finger nails. Brush teeth and use mouthwash. Shave every-other day. Get haircut once a month. AND, can't forget this.......use Just For Men Hair Coloring on mustache and temples. Wife loves me doing it. 

Wife: Shower every AM, unless she takes one night before. Styles hair in bathroom. Uses makeup, but not heavily. Does her own manicure, pedicure and nail coloring. Only wears wedding set on hands, necklace at times, ears pierced/jewelry and that's it. I thank God everyday that she doesn't wear rings on all fingers. My former rodeo buddies would have fully rejected her. Some things just don't go with some things. Plus, deodorant, brush teeth, mouthwash.....just like I do.


----------



## Gary O'

James said:


> ....and there's another question.  Why is it that nose and ear hair begin growing and thickening when you get into your 50's?  Damn near need a weed whacker to keep those things under control.


----------



## Robusta

My body can produce some nasty odors.  I shower and shampoo every day.  Use deodorant every day, clean under wear and shirt everyday , I will wear the same pants several days over.
I shave whenever, sometimes several days in a row, sometimes will skip several days.
Ears are nasty,what is it with the hair?  I keep my trimmer in drawer with the TV remote and do my ear maintenance during Judge Judy. Regular and habitual use keeps the nasties away.

BO is something horrible,  Word of advice, If you are ever in a store with an Amish man especially in the summer, do not get in line with him. The stench a combination of days of sweat, manure, animal excretions, and the black polyester or wool clothing,all come together in a melody of revulsive funk.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Oh, forgot, I do have one of those small trimmers for nose and ear hair. When I shave, I also look up in my nose and feel the outside of my ear......any hairs and out comes the battery operated trimmer.


----------



## C'est Moi

My husband and I are conscientious about our appearance and try to look nice or at least presentable.   I am never without earrings; I just feel undressed without them.


----------



## James

If I remember to put on pants, it's a good day.  Everything after that is a bonus.


----------



## Camper6

hollydolly said:


> Arggggghhh IKE....yuuuukkkkkk!!!....
> 
> 
> Camper....gerrroutta here ...what an excuse...there are plenty little eyebrow, nose and ear trimmers on the market...do it yourself...
> 
> 
> https://www.dhgate.com/product/3-in-1-multi-electric-shaving-nose-ear-eyebrow/397208560.html
> 
> LOL..at your friend and his missus ...but UGH!!!



I had one of those trimmers.  Stopped working. I use my shaver instead now.  It works.  It's a question of letting it all hang out I guess which is an individual matter.  I don't think it's the norm.  I think it's the exception..

You should see all my friends at coffee.  They are incredibly well groomed and dressed.  All seniors and retired.  We give each other heck about being groomed and compliment each other on.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Sometimes I think how nicely a person is groomed can depend on the job/jobs they've had. The military has Personnel Inspection Day, like I did in the Navy. Everything had better be perfect or the sailor will get Extra-Duty. Extra-Duty is 2 hours of extra work when everyone else quits at 5PM. I'd have to say "been there, done that" to Extra-Duty, when I was in. I remember, one time onboard ship, it was Personnel Inspection Day and the sunlight brought up some "peach fuzz" that I didn't see on my face. Captain seen it and I got awarded Extra-Duty for a night. 

In civilian life, a Auto Mechanic, CNC Machine Operator, Drill Press Operator, Construction Worker or any other dirty/grimy job can constitute how a person grooms themselves. I've been to the home of a Auto Mechanic and it really seems like no matter how much soap he used, he just couldn't get all the dirt and grease off. 
OTOH, Office Personnel, Inside/Outside Sales, Managers and Supervisors and some other like jobs, all seem to stay very clean and suitable at work and at home.


----------



## Camper6

One of these days I'm going to put on a suit and tie like I used to when I was working even though I'm not going anywhere.

I might even take some selfies.


----------



## Mizzkitt

I've always been a girly girl, won't go out unless I have on a little makeup and nicely coiffed hair. Casual dress but neat and clean.


----------



## ClassicRockr

My wife can be very casual towards me about what I wear sometimes to go "out and about". That is, wearing a t-shirt, shorts or jeans or jogging pants. Most of the time, unless the occasion is for a Christmas or Birthday dinner with a couple we know, we will both wear jeans, mine being my Wrangler jeans. No other kind of jeans for a former rodeo cowboy.


----------



## moviequeen1

I comb my hair,brush my teethuse deodorant every day,shower every night. I make sure my clothes are clean,and I look presentable wherever I go.
The only jewelry I wear is my dolphin ring&necklace,and a watch. I've never worn makeup,have no reason to put all that 'gunk' on my face


----------



## hollydolly

Camper6 said:


> One of these days I'm going to put on a suit and tie like I used to when I was working even though I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I might even take some selfies.



Don't forget to put one on here ( a selfie)...if you do get poshed up .... but I have to tell, you guys, the mention of wearing pants several days in a row....made my eyes pop out... :holymoly:then I remembered you all don't speak the Queens' English and Pants in the USA mean trousers here...lol


----------



## hollydolly

Ok...anyone willing to put a photo up...of their nice well turned out self?


----------



## Seeker

Oh my ..I'm rollin' at this thread. You guys are funny.....
:lol1:


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


>



when your done..pass it on.....

Nah! I like it...


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Ok...anyone willing to put a photo up...of their nice well turned out self?



sorry, best it's gonna be....ever










I don't clean up well

can't


----------



## hollydolly

Course ya can... gerronwithit.... layful:


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Course ya can... gerronwithit.... layful:


you first


----------



## hollydolly

I don't care what I look like...only shower on my birthday why more? ... Don't own a hairbrush,  deodorant what's that?...perfume, jewellery...toothpaste what?... 
I'm perfectly willing to show my picture..nothing to be ashamed of...


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> I don't care what I look like...only shower on my birthday why more? ... Don't own a hairbrush,  deodorant what's that?...perfume, jewellery...toothpaste what?...
> I'm perfectly willing to show my picture..nothing to be ashamed of...
> 
> 
> View attachment 49634


uh.....nice...uh....caps (?)

skipping breakfast now


----------



## hollydolly

Oh how Rude... you could be a little more complimentary...at least I showed my picture, warts and all ...I'm upset now... layful:


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Oh how Rude... you could be a little more complimentary...at least I showed my picture, warts and all ...I'm upset now... layful:



you should be

you even disturbed my pet bobcat


----------



## hollydolly

:lofl:


----------



## hollydolly

Ok in all seriousness...this is me.....


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Ok in all seriousness...this is me.....
> 
> View attachment 49635



well now


----------



## hollydolly

The second picture is truly me... not the first lol... nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> The second picture is truly me... not the first lol... nthego:


relief

....is just a second photo away
yer to young to be a member here, btw
(damn kids)


----------



## hollydolly

LOL...I wish I was too young to be here... sadly..not...


----------



## IKE

hollydolly said:


> The second picture is truly me... not the first lol... nthego:



Holly you are a very attractive lady but to tell you the truth the gal in your first picture (post 35) really cranks my tractor......do you think you could PM me her number ?


----------



## Lon

Is a Selfie taken 5 minutes ago soon enough? No grooming or alterations.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't have thick or bushy eyebrows, they are light and thin, but there are always a few strays underneath that I either pluck out or wax at home.  I never liked the idea of using the hot wax, so when I saw this Lasting Touch eyebrow finisher (as seen on TV) I decided to get one. 

 On the commercial it almost looked like a tiny laser removing the hairs, I picked one up at Bed, Bath and Beyond.  It turned out to just be a 'gold plated' small rotary electric shaver, that pulled on the two or three hairs I wanted to remove, got out the tweezers instead....but kept the shaver.

While I was there, I figured I'd get a magnified mirror, strong and lighted, something I've never had.  I bought a 10Xs, now that I returned, hated it.  Too strong to see my whole face in   it and I had to put my face right up on it and angle my head back to do anything with my eyebrows.  My eyes had two little round circles of light in them, like I was demonically possessed, and the mirror got really hot from the lighting just in ten minutes of use.  I may try an unlighted one someday, maybe 5 or 8X, the 10X was a bit too intense for me, LOL.  :magnify:


----------



## garnet

smiling makes every face look better!


----------



## garnet

that smile would make anyone smile back


----------



## Keesha

James said:


> Yeah, a little manscaping goes a long way.  Same with the bushy eyebrows that you could braid.



layful:..... lol!

I keep myself very clean . My hair is washed twice weekly, styled twice daily. My fingernails and toenails usually match with polish and I recently had my teeth fixed. I exercise daily so keep myself buff. I can still turn heads so I feel good.


----------



## john19485

Me and the Gunny, a couple months ago


----------



## Keesha

john19485 said:


> Me and the Gunny, a couple months ago



Well you two clean up well.
Nice photo!


----------



## wvnewbie

james said:


> if i remember to put on pants, it's a good day.  Everything after that is a bonus.



yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jujube

I haven't scared any animals, small children or pregnant ladies since last Halloween.  I figure with that record, I'm doing well.....


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> I don't care what I look like...only shower on my birthday why more? ... Don't own a hairbrush,  deodorant what's that?...perfume, jewellery...toothpaste what?...
> I'm perfectly willing to show my picture..nothing to be ashamed of...
> 
> 
> View attachment 49634




Hahaha  hollydolly, you sure are a funny one
Your real photo looks great though.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Hahaha  hollydolly, you sure are a funny one
> Your real photo looks great though.



LOL...thank you...


----------



## hollydolly

john19485 said:


> Me and the Gunny, a couple months ago
> View attachment 50378



Nice photo John...what's a Gunny... ?


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> LOL...thank you...


You’re very welcome :love_heart:


----------



## john19485

*He asked me to stop by his office to sign my book

Gunnery sergeant (GySgt) is the seventh enlisted rank in the United States Marine Corps, just above staff sergeant and below mastersergeant and first sergeant, and is a staff non-commissioned officer (SNCO). It has a pay grade of E-7.*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunnery_sergeant#/media/File:USMC-E7.svg


----------



## Trade

When I was young and had black hair I would have 5 oclock shadow by 11 am. So I had to shave real close every day. But now that my beard is Santa Claus white and I'm retired I shave about once or twice a week. As for dress my outfit of the day is generally the Margaritaville Tuxedo. Shorts and a T-shirt.


----------



## Trade

Lon said:


> Is a Selfie taken 5 minutes ago soon enough? No grooming or alterations.
> 
> View attachment 49656



Was that you in "Hard Days Night" with the Beatles?


----------



## Ruthanne

IKE said:


> Hmmm, I just always kinda figured that lotsa hair anywhere on a man was a big turn on for gals.
> 
> Here's a resent picture of me......are you ladies saying that you don't find me *HOT*, *SEXY and EXTREMELY DESIREABLE* ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 49607


hahahahahaha!  Hey sexy man!


----------



## Ruthanne

I wash my hair every 3 days so that it can get some natural oils into it.  I either sink bathe, shower or tub bathe a few times a week or more.


----------



## Keesha

Anybody else brave enough to post a pic of themselves?
A few members did.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Me camping a couple of years ago with my old dog Hans, you can't see my well trimmed eyebrows, but I promise you even out in the wilds I smelled like Lavender and White Tea (my deodorant). layful:


----------



## Lara

Great pic of you SeaBreeze. You remind me of Heidi of the Alps with her goats, grassy hill, and staff   I know it's your dog but close enough 

The whole scene is so idyllic. We can all smell that lavender and white tea from afar :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Lara, you silly girl! :bowknot:


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Anybody else brave enough to post a pic of themselves?
> A few members did.



I wuz kinda thinking it wuz yer turn

Hmmmm?


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> I wuz kinda thinking it wuz yer turn
> 
> Hmmmm?


Yeah thanks there Gary. 


I agree with Lara. It’s a great picture of you Seabreeze. 
Since I promised I wouldn’t post a full picture of myself I’ll have to just post my cowgirl hat picture. Some have already seen it.


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Great pic of you SeaBreeze. You remind me of Heidi of the Alps with her goats, grassy hill, and staff   I know it's your dog but close enough
> 
> The whole scene is so idyllic. We can all smell that lavender and white tea from afar :laugh:


Now it’s YOUR turn.:grin:


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Yeah thanks there Gary.
> 
> 
> I agree with Lara. It’s a great picture of you Seabreeze.
> Since I promised I wouldn’t post a full picture of myself I’ll have to just post my cowgirl hat picture. Some have already seen it. View attachment 53901



Uh, the camera somehow doesn't do you justice


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> Great pic of you SeaBreeze. You remind me of Heidi of the Alps with her goats, grassy hill, and staff   I know it's your dog but close enough
> 
> The whole scene is so idyllic. We can all smell that lavender and white tea from afar :laugh:





SeaBreeze said:


> Me camping a couple of years ago with my old dog Hans, you can't see my well trimmed eyebrows, but I promise you even out in the wilds I smelled like Lavender and White Tea (my deodorant). layful:




I was thinking along those lines
but more a hills are alive thing

just need the sound of Muzak


----------



## Keesha

Ok heres a pic from last fall that’s somewhat blurry that I can post. It’s not the greatest pic but my husband is ok with that.


----------



## Gary O'

works for me
my eyes are blurry tonight, so looks in focus


----------



## SeaBreeze

You look great Keesha, very nice pic!


----------



## Keesha

Thank you. :bowknot:


----------



## hollydolly

You do look great Keesha, blurry or no... not many people are willing to put their picture online so kudos for that too...

Seabreeze as always.. looking fab... shame we can't see your eyebrows lol...


----------



## Lara

Keesha, that's the best pic of you yet because it also shows your pretty legs. That safety vest...smart idea. Hey, are you wearing ugg boots? I have the same ugg boots. They're like walking on clouds and magically heal my feet from any aches and pains instantly. They should be called "hug" boots. Unfortunately the weather is in the 90's right now. I would look a little weird in ugg boots with shorts and sunhat.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> You do look great Keesha, blurry or no... not many people are willing to put their picture online so kudos for that too...
> 
> Seabreeze as always.. looking fab... shame we can't see your eyebrows lol...



Thank you hollydolly. 
I’d personally LIKE to see Seabreezes bushy eyebrows :laugh:


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Keesha, that's the best pic of you yet because it also shows your pretty legs. That safety vest...smart idea. Hey, are you wearing ugg boots? I have the same ugg boots. They're like walking on clouds and magically heal my feet from any aches and pains instantly. They should be called "hug" boots. Unfortunately the weather is in the 90's right now. I would look a little weird in ugg boots with shorts and sunhat.



Thank you Lara. Well I can show lots of pics of my legs; hopefully minus the safety jacket. My SO makes me wear it in hunting season. 

The boots arent Ugg boots but you are the third person who has thought that. They are my Tommy Hilfilger boots. 
They are actually my favourite boots that I got for 75% off. I snuck out one day minus the husband and scooped these. The ONLY pair and they were my size. (8). I was soooo unbelievably happy that day. In fact, I did the happy dance for about 3 weeks when I got these. :banana:

Heres a pic of them on my bed this morning along with a website shot.


----------



## hollydolly

Nice boots Keesha....I'm a Huge fan of Knee high boots... must have 30 pairs now and that's after donating loads...


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> Nice boots Keesha....I'm a Huge fan of Knee high boots... must have 30 pairs now and that's after donating loads...


Thanks hollydolly. Believe it or not this was my first pair in about 40 years and I love them. This coming winter I’d like to get an ‘over the knee’ pair. After all, one needs to look good walking the dogs through the forest alone. :lofl:


----------



## hollydolly

hahaha.....yes that's a good one, I'll use  that ..even though we don't have dogs, we do have the woods, so I still need over the knee boots huh? :lol:


----------



## Vinny

I live among 125,000+ seniors and you are correct about the different between men and women. While home it is tee shirt and shorts. When I go out it is shorts and a polo shirt. Most times I wear sandals but when appropriate I will wear some sneakers. There is no place around here to get dressed up for. The women do spend time on makeup, hair and clothes. I have 5 tee shirts the same color and tend to wear the same pair of shorts every time I go out. They are washed of course. I do take care of my hair and trim my beard. I use cologne at times and always am freshly showered. As I told my wife, I am old now and do not care what others think about me. I am married and not looking to attract women, just want to be comfortable.


----------



## Keesha

People don’t necessarily dress and look their best for the sake of being attractive to others. 
Perhaps that is the biggest difference between men and women. Men generally dress up because they are either told to or for special occasions like job interviews, weddings or funerals. 

Women generally dress up for themselves because it makes them feel good about who they are. Most women don’t need a special occasion to look good. We like looking good all the time. :yes:

And not to say that there aren’t exceptions because there are.


----------



## squatting dog

Keesha said:


> People don’t necessarily dress and look their best for the sake of being attractive to others.
> Perhaps that is the biggest difference between men and women. Men generally dress up because they are either told to or for special occasions like job interviews, weddings or funerals.



Too true, The only time I dress up is when the wife absolutely makes me. 
Myself, I just bring my old friend Gort with me. For some reason, nobody seems to notice what I'm wearing when I'm with him.


----------



## treeguy64

“Gort, Klaatu barada nikto!”


----------



## fmdog44

I always wondered on the "before and after pics", before and after *what*?!


----------



## Falcon

Can  I  rent  Gort  for a couple  of days?   Got a problem  with some neighbors  down  the street.


----------



## squatting dog

treeguy64 said:


> “Gort, Klaatu barada nikto!”



Ahhh someone who knows.


----------



## john19485

I'm asked to speak a lot, so most days, I try ,and take care of myself


----------



## treeguy64

squatting dog said:


> Ahhh someone who knows.



One of my all-time favorite pics, bar none!  I still watch it, every now and then, and I still enjoy it, each and every time!


----------

